

Ask HN:Which social network would you integrate your app with first? - arpit

Twitter ?
Facebook ?
Google+ ?&#60;p&#62;Is there any data on engagement differences between the different social networks?
======
duiker101
None? Why is 'social' stuff so cool this days? I still strongly believe word
of mouth is the best way to share what you believe is worth showing. When you
browse the internet you are constantly bombarded with things a friend of a
friend of a shared that you do not really care, but if someone you trust told
you personally to check out a website, the you check the fuck out of that
website. Therefore, is a social integration really needed? If so, why?

~~~
arpit
Shallow social integration like "tweet this" or "like that" is crap, I am
really not interested in that. What I am really hoping to build is an app that
users can connect over their friends with. I guess there are two reasons for
social integration: promotion, which involves broadcasting the users
participation to his circles (and I care less for that), but the other is
engagement (come back to the app because the users friends did something
interesting there). Games like Draw Something or Words With Friends for
example are fun even when you aren;t tweeting actions to the non-participating
audience. But its a lot less fun if its just a game you play with the computer
itself.

